# 1/2 Scale Jupiter 2



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

BEFORE ANYBODY THINKS I'VE LOST MY MIND, The title to this post should read 1/12th Scale Jupiter 2 ! I had to revisit my 1/6 scale Jupiter 2, although I decided it would be too big to get out of my apartment. So.....I've settled on 1/12 scale, a bit more realistic and should make a fantastic chandelier! Here is the starboard master flight control panel, minus decals. It's fully 3-D and will have lights and a motorized radar graphic. This ship will be the same scale as the Polar Lights Smith & Robot B-9 kit. Sorry for the lighting, and my camera sucks! Also here are the radar graphics I created for the entire flight deck, I haven't decided on the final designs.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

so at 1/12 whats the diameter of the hull?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

For the love of God, man.......get a better camera!

Gene


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Estimated hull diameter is subjective , depending on the measurements used. 1" = 1 Foot
at 1/12 scale that could mean 62 or more inches. I'll know more as I scale out the interior. I do not intend to build a lower deck either. As I said a great chandelier!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> BEFORE ANYBODY THINKS I'VE LOST MY MIND, The title to this post should read 1/12th Scale Jupiter 2 ! I had to revisit my 1/6 scale Jupiter 2, although I decided it would be too big to get out of my apartment. So.....I've settled on 1/12 scale, a bit more realistic and should make a fantastic chandelier! Here is the starboard master flight control panel, minus decals. It's fully 3-D and will have lights and a motorized radar graphic. This ship will be the same scale as the Polar Lights Smith & Robot B-9 kit. Sorry for the lighting, and my camera sucks! Also here are the radar graphics I created for the entire flight deck, I haven't decided on the final designs.


You say in scale with the polar B-9 and smith kit?
Would that not bring it closer to 1/8th scale? Remember the Monster Scenes/Monsters of the Movies kits are 1/13-1/12. Looks like a good (and BIG) start!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Si. 1/12 scale figures would be less than 6" tall.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Cool!*

Why not make if full scale and move in? Then you can stop worring about how it will fit into your appartment and worry about the Tardis lower level!

You could rig a wind turbine as a weather station and generate enough electricity so you would not need to worry about a power core!:devil:

On the oter hand, I can't wait to see the pictures!

Mark Dean


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The stated scale of the Polar Lights B-9 says 1/12 Scale, which is 1 inch = 1 foot, an easy scale for conversion and scratch building. The Polar Lights Robot does indeed measure just a little over 6 inches tall, so scale should be consistant. He certainly isn't 1/8th scale, compared to the Invisible man kit ,the Robot comes in very short, unless of course Bob May happened to be a circus midget. Anyway a 1/12th scale Jupiter will be a sight to behold, and should keep me busy for a very long time.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Duct, that's looking beautiful! Looking forward to watching this unfold. Do you need a building permit for something that big?
As far as I can tell, the typical height of the Robot, with his legs and head pieces at a normal extension, would have been about 6' 1 1/2". 
What mechanism are you using to spin the radar? If you haven't decided yet, the motor Teslabe used to spin his Seaview radar dish is perfect for this. Small enough for my 1/24, probably even for the Moebius.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Since you are scratch building a J2, I thought I'd throw a tip your way. The circuitry, computer, general alarm, and freezing tube walls all have frames running around their contents. The frames aren't square (horrible and clunky) but they're beveled, like extra deep picture frames. On a 1/24 model, I needed almost 12' of beveled strip to make the frames and it all had to be identical in profile. What I did was make a simple jig. In 1/24, .060 x .100 styrene strip is perfect. You just want to knock off one edge. I wanted about .020 left square, so I laid a strip of 040 x 040 down on a piece of styrene. Then I butted a strip of 060 against its outside edge, using a metal straight edge to keep everything straight. I roughly knocked off the inside corner of the 040 to make a roughly triangular piece out of it. This is the piece that is going to support one side of the frame piece. I fitted the frame piece into place and cemented another 060 square strip onto the jig to act as a backer for the frame piece. Then I superglued two .010 strips of brass to the tops of the 060 strips, something for the sandpaper to rub up against. 
Simply drop your frame strip into the groove. Most of one corner will be sticking up. Sand away. I just got through 12' before I sanded through the 010 brass strips. Peeled off the strips and reinserted each piece and gave it a quick sand with fine paper and the resulting 12' of frame material look as though they were manufactured in that shape by Evergreen.
On my previous 1/24 I used two strips of Evergreen of different widths and made the bevel with putty. This was so much faster and easier and the results are perfectly consistent.
Especially if you're shaping twice as much. 
Hope you're having fun. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

At 1/12 th scale the figures are exactly 6 inch.The new Star Trek figures by Playmates for J.J. Adams movie are exactly 1/12.I bought several as this is a very rare scale for figures.The G.I Joe Ken and Dragon soldiers are 12 inch @ 1/6.Theres plenty of 5 and 4 inch little figures out there.I hope to make a 1/12 scale Spindrift next year and thats why I bought the figures.Now that you started me a 1/12 Jupiter 2 would make a nice companion piece.
If you build it to a scale of 80 to 84 feet .It will of course be 80-84 inch then it will fit both [email protected] .If it's the Polar Lights take on it then it's 60 feet yours will be 60 inch.Or the 4 footer Hero miniature is scaled at 1/12th.Studio version being 48 feet.48inch=48 feet @ 1//12.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i always womdered what the guys wityh the studio prop size (4 foot) do with theres. my 2 foot Lunur used to hang in the home office up stairs, but Michelle is happier it now hangs in the basment model room.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

woof359 said:


> i always womdered what the guys wityh the studio prop size (4 foot) do with theres. my 2 foot Lunur used to hang in the home office up stairs, but Michelle is happier it now hangs in the basment model room.


I used to wonder about that too-where do you put it? Does it go on the piano, maybe have its own table in the den? If you have your own office you can make room for it I suppose, but it would end up collecting something.
These 18 in models are much more reasonable I think. They can actually fit on a shelf with a small modification. My art desk has a top shelf with no obstruction
that I am keeping my ships on as they get built. Keeps the wife quiet too!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Maybe they use the 4 foot model for storing tools, paint, other small kits, etc.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Maybe they use the 4 foot model for storing tools, paint, other small kits, etc.


Now there's an idea!


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

If anyone ever decides to build a 1/6th scale Jupiter 2.You could use Sci-Fi Metropolis' 12 inch Robinson figurines.It might be years away but they promised a 1/6 Chariot and Space Pod etc.Now would'nt that make an ultimate diorama.


----------

